# Puppy Breath + New lens



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I take puppy and dog photos for a friend of mine and as a thank you she bought me the Canon 50mm F/1.8 II lens! So here are some 5 day old puppy photos that I just took with the lens.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll take the 3rd one from the top!!! They are so cute...glad I'm too far away and not in the market for a new dog!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Are those little baby Welshies? Fox River?

This is making me want another baby puppy!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I will be checking my mailbox daily for either the second one from the top or that last one.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to place my order for the first one. Only if it's a girl - two young male Welsh in one house would be the death of me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

elrohwen said:


> Are those little baby Welshies? Fox River?
> 
> This is making me want another baby puppy!


Yep and yep!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Yep and yep!


I don't know the Fox River people since we're in different regions, but I've heard good things about their dogs and I like their pedigrees. Hopefully I can meet them at Nationals some day. 

We need more Welshie baby pictures as they grow! Nothing is cuter than spaniel puppies. I still go through baby pictures of Watson's litter all the time to get my cute fix. They aren't as beautiful quality as your pics though.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

elrohwen said:


> I don't know the Fox River people since we're in different regions, but I've heard good things about their dogs and I like their pedigrees. Hopefully I can meet them at Nationals some day.
> 
> We need more Welshie baby pictures as they grow! Nothing is cuter than spaniel puppies. I still go through baby pictures of Watson's litter all the time to get my cute fix. They aren't as beautiful quality as your pics though.


Fox River's breeder and I get together for tracking practice once in a while and we train obedience together a lot, she lives about 20 minutes from me and I help her whelp her litters and take puppy photos as they grow. So I should have more in a few weeks!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Soooo cute!.

I will have either the first one, or the 3rd from the bottom, or both!.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

oh my goodness how friggin wrinkly and cute are they!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Omg that is just the cutest post ever


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

New shots now 2.5 weeks old, same order as above.

They are getting out of the whelping box now...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhhh! They are sooo cute! Your photos are great!


----------



## doga (Nov 28, 2013)

Great pictures!  They are adorable. I bet the upcoming (assuming there will be more!) photo shoots are going to be a ton of fun once they are all running around and curious about everything.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute! Lovely photography as well!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cute! I want them all!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay for more Welshie babies! I love the one resting his (her?) chin on the peas.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm going out again tomorrow for updated shots!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so I will only be posting the face shots for the individual pictures but I will also be posting some more "other" photos of the pups I took yesterday. These wil be the last photos of the puppies I can take.

Same order as the last two shoots

Purple









Pink









Red









Yellow









Green









Lavendar









Blue









Orange









More to come soon!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaah I'm dying they are so cute!!!!!! I'm in love with the face of the first one


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will name the puppy's color when I know what it is

Purple









Pink beating up her sister Lavendar









Yellow getting a better view with Lavendar waiting









Pink tugging pants while Yellow watches









Learning the stairs









Orange going down with Red not far behind









Blue









Green









Orange









Blue


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Green









Lavender









Yellow









Done


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm still smitten with Pink!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I forgot one!
Lavendar with her momma


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Please ship me Green Puppy. Watson needs a little brother. 

Gah, these pictures remind me of how cute he was at that age. They grow up so fast!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am in love with green, purple, and lavender.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

elrohwen said:


> Please ship me Green Puppy. Watson needs a little brother.
> 
> Gah, these pictures remind me of how cute he was at that age. They grow up so fast!


Funny you should say that, She REALLY wants to place Green in a show home, so much so that she has considered keeping him plus the girl she wants if she can't find a show home for him. *hint hint*

We were talking about him yesterday, he is the number 1 pick boy for sure.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Funny you should say that, She REALLY wants to place Green in a show home, so much so that she has considered keeping him plus the girl she wants if she can't find a show home for him. *hint hint*
> 
> We were talking about him yesterday, he is the number 1 pick boy for sure.



Haha. I sure do know how to pick them! He has a super adorable face. I got Watson in the same circumstances - no show homes, and the breeder wanted to keep him, but knew she couldn't handle him plus the girl she kept, so she just talked me into showing him. 

If he showed up on my door step, I wouldn't turn him away. ;-)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Omg how did I miss this thread before? Looove me some Welshie puppies!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics!! And the pups are so stinking cute. <3 They actually kinda looked like Cavalier pups at birth!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So so cute. I really wouldn't mind a welshie one day if I ever go with a bigger spaniel. They're gorgeous.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> So so cute. I really wouldn't mind a welshie one day if I ever go with a bigger spaniel. They're gorgeous.


Do it! You need a Welshie.


----------

